# So my dog was attacked by Great Dane....



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

Last monday I was walking my dog early in the morning when suddenly a man opens his door and a Great Dane came out running in our direction! I was petrified as The Great Dane was looking into my eyes while running 
As a lot of people here walk their small dog without leash my dog always wear a muzzle but I wish he wouldn't this time... 

As my dog was in his way he got attacked! The owner of the Great Dane started to call him and THANK GOD he stopped and got inside the house. At this moment I was holding my dog neck and he was stading on his hind legs. But then again the dog escaped and tried to attack us but the man was abble to stop him before it.
The man started to apologize and the only thing that I said to him was "luckly my dog was wearing a muzzle". He got inside his house very quickly so I couldn't ask his name or anything.

Well I got hurt on the leg and THANK GOD my dog dig not get hurt at all.... But now he can't see any dog that he wants to attack! I mean, he didn't like them before but he didn't mind. He wouldn't try to attack other dog that was on the other side of the road for example. 
Now if the dog is where he can see it (even far away) he get into the attack mode! 

My question is: how can I know if he's just scared of other dogs or if he really don't like them now?? :S 

PS: he still like cats (???)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Bulldogs in general if they are bulldog at all will be ready for a challenge... From what your saying he simply knows what is potential danger and what is not.


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

uhnn I see.... makes sense! Also his neck hair doesn't bristle....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

So... I'm failing to see anything that shows "you were attacked"..


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm sorry if it was not an attack I don't know what else it was!


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

and I didn't say I WAS ATTACKED, but MY DOG WAS.
Look at the title " So my dog was attacked by Great Dane...."


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

First Ali , you call animal control. No one has the right to just let their dog out without a leash..PERIOD! Especially if you were in the right. Dude would be responsible for all damage, even to you. Makes no difference if the dog touched you or not. Dude put YOU in harms way, makes him the bad guy.


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

You're right redog!

But here in Brazil animal control only show up if the dog bites you. They say they don't have space and time.............. That's why this kind of stuff happens all the time! :/


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Aah, Brazil! That sucks,....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ali-eve said:


> and I didn't say I WAS ATTACKED, but MY DOG WAS.
> Look at the title " So my dog was attacked by Great Dane...."


If a Dane actually attacked your muzzled pup there would have been damage.

I'm not suggesting the guy had control, lack there of as his dog got out in the first place however the story doesn't make a whole lot of sense.

I'm also not saying your lying either, more information would be beneficial..

Anytime I see a dog attack in the news or else where without clear information I'm always suspicious


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> If a Dane actually attacked your muzzled pup there would have been damage.
> 
> I'm not suggesting the guy had control, lack there of as his dog got out in the first place however the story doesn't make a whole lot of sense.
> 
> ...


Well he wasn't PLAYING with my dog.... also I got hurt on the leg. And I don't know why are you suspicious... Why on earth would I lie about this?????


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

And I'm not blaming the breed!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think km is merely questioning your use of the word attack. It sounds more as though you were rushed, but attack implies your dog was bitten by the Dane but as km pointed out, you said your dog did not get injured. Attack might be a bit hyperbolic.


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

Well there was no blood but that doesn't mean the dog didn't bite him


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

But oh well... :/ my question was just to know if my dog is now scared or not... :S


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ali-eve said:


> But oh well... :/ my question was just to know if my dog is now scared or not... :S


 In other words you expect us to answer a question that can only be answered with the dog right in front of one. A question that you can't answer for yourself with the dog right in front of you.


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry :O Now I see how stupid my question was AHAAHAH

Actually I'd like to know how to recognize the signs, how would he react if he's scared?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

if he gets between you and danger .. not scared.. if he circles your leg and stands behind you or tries to get out the way.. obviously skeeered...


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Scared-Tail between his legs, shaking , not wanting to go towards the object that is scaring him

defensive-tail up , barking ,standing his ground

Aggressive -barking , growling , going towards the object , hair standing up ,tail up

Simple enough

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

thank you both ^^ sorry for the confusion. I wasn't being clear


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

Feel free to delete this thread. I think it is not going to add anything.... Sorry about this.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

every lil bit helps.. if you got the question,, .. odds are.... ... .. someone else did or does too! .. up:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:goodpost:
No need to feel sorry.You had a question that some were happy to clear up for you.You're good!:thumbsup:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I also think its depends on the dog and the circumstances in every situation, you're dog might be fine or he might not like any animal he meets. Each case if different and just take it case by case. You're lucky you had the muzzle, and that is my worst fear, people who obey the law (if that's why your dog is) and then have others who do not obey the law and potential injure you or your dog because you are following the law.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

take that freakin muzzle off, 
if he was to get attacked, he should be able to defend himself,
make sure you have your PARTNG STICK and know how to use it.

but dont lay a hand on your dog until he gets his first,
because his cur will snap and bite anything, where as your bulldog only got one thing on his mind...........................


LUNCH...............
and i promise you wont have any more trouble from him if his dog lives.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

ali-eve said:


> Last monday I was walking my dog early in the morning when suddenly a man opens his door and a Great Dane came out running in our direction! I was petrified as The Great Dane was looking into my eyes while running
> As a lot of people here walk their small dog without leash my dog always wear a muzzle but I wish he wouldn't this time...
> 
> As my dog was in his way he got attacked! The owner of the Great Dane started to call him and THANK GOD he stopped and got inside the house. At this moment I was holding my dog neck and he was stading on his hind legs. But then again the dog escaped and tried to attack us but the man was abble to stop him before it.
> ...


I read a story about a guy who bought a dog (papered to hilt) and he was at the end of 2 full years of service training and had a dog charge him and get a hold of him. From what i can remember his dog never fully got over the fear of not being able to defend himself in that situation. (It was on a site talking about working dogs and leash laws)

It's not a cool situation. He might be more wary because he doesn't know if he will be attacked again. His confidence was probably rocked as much as yours was.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

